# Need to vent!



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

OK. I know I'm opening up a can of worms because the general thought is against dog parks, but I LOVE my dog park. I love everything about it. There's a great area for the dogs to swim in, and 99% of the owners are wonderful. 

Why is it that Chihuahua owners (in my opinion) don't think that they need to train their dogs???? I am typing painfully because I just had one of my nails pulled back and it's bleeding because I just had to pull off an angry Chihuahua off my GSP, Burt, who wasn't doing anything ... we were on our way out and in the leash up, leash off area when he got attacked by this nasty faun colored Chihuahua. The worst part was that the owner didn't do ANYTHING. Just watched as I had to forcibly pull her dog off my dog. I literally had to look at her and apologize for holding her nasty, ill mannered beast and ask her where she wanted me to put it so it wouldn't continue to attack my dogs. Then she was upset because there was blood on it ... but it was MY blood, from my fingernail. I just get so angry when dog owners don't take steps to make sure that their dogs aren't going to do anything. It doesn't matter if the dog only weighs 15 pounds, it still needs to be well mannered if it's going to be out in society. And frankly, I don't see it happen much. It's getting to the point where I pull my dogs away from them ... not because MY dogs will do anything but because I just don't trust that the smaller dogs have been trained appropriately.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

It seems to me that most little dogs seem to have that "I am a little dog with a big and loud attitude." My sister had a Jack Russel Terrier who used to take over my house and terrorize my dog by sleeping in our bed with us and eating both dishes of food and taking all the attention. (Both Cookie and Ridleigh are not with us any more) As for dog parks and other public places......... there should be a common code of conduct for every dog owner and dog. If you can't play nice....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree that many little, bitty dogs have that bad boy attitude, but I also think it really goes right back to the owners. Those dogs haven't been taught how to behave, and their owners actually think it's cute when their dogs bark and snarl and snap at people. Have you ever watched that show, "America's Funniest Videos" (AFV)? They show short videos all the time of tiny, little dogs snarling and snapping. Unbelievable!! And if a larger dog like Willie (70 lbs.) acted that way, it would be completely unacceptable. He would be in big, big trouble!! Those little dogs can do a lot of damage, too.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry that you had to deal with that. We very rarely go to dog parks, but have been a handful of times. I always take a spray bottle with me and will use it if I have to. 

My husband and I notice the same thing with the little dogs in our building. They're always lunging at other people and barking/growling at the bigger dogs. We always say that we don't really have any other option but to teach our dog manners since him doing any of those things would be unacceptable and embarrassing!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Dog parks are a mess

just like human parks

many apples come up bitter

3 percent of these events place risks, bugs disease and fights 

matters little who is wrong or right

there poor choices

raw real remote free

take the time

anyone can find a better choice then a parvo park

and yes like most the owners there crayons are dull

but after one bad event

How does this matter

Its a choice not a chance

freedom remote is earned

there worth it


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I think it's ridiculous that many "toy dog" owners never bother to train or socialize their dogs........but I think it also is because of the types of people that get these kinds of dogs. They get a dog because it's a novelty, they don't do their research, and they aren't willing to put in the time, effort, or money that it takes to have a well-behaved dog. I'm obviously making a wide generalization.....but in my experience around my city, this seems to be the case. On the flip side, there is obviously a huge community of people who are just as passionate about their small breeds as we are about our V's and put in what it takes.......unfortunately it only takes 1 bad experience to stand out and overshadow the good ones that go un-noticed.

I think if more people reported bites and attacks from these little dogs, the data would FINALLY reflect that small dogs can be every bit as aggressive and dangerous as large dogs that also haven't been brought up properly. Pomeranians and Min. Pins might actually take some of the spotlight away from "pitbulls" for a change.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I call it "Stupid Owner with Little Dog Syndrome". 

People with small dogs let their dogs get away with everything, while a larger dog would not be allowed to get away with it.

Dogs jumping all over people. Dogs getting in your lap without asking permission. Dogs yipping and growling at everything. "Oh, how cute!" UGH. Don't get me wrong--Jasper has some of these behaviors too. But there's never an, "Oh, how cute!" reaction to him trying to climb into your lap.

Jasper was bit once by a little Westie that just went after him for no reason. He was aggressive towards other dogs too, but since he was so small, he was never seen as threatening.

I see it with my sister's dog too. The other night her little King Charles snapped a couple of times when Jasper got too close to his food bowl. If it were the other way around, "Oh my God, your big dog just tried to attack him!" and it would be the end of the world. But since it was the little thing, "He was just defending himself from the big dog!" Please.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The only dog that has ever bitten me was a miniature schnauzer. It was my friends dog and she had two of these dogs and at the time they were both on a leash. Her male dog was barking at me and acting aggressive, so I was keeping my eye on him, then out of nowhere, the female dog lunged at me and bit me on the inside of my forearm. This wasn't a little bite, her entire mouth was on my arm and she was grinding her teeth into my arm. I literally had to pull her off me and push her away and as soon as I let go of her she came at me again. The whole time this was going on my friend was just standing there doing nothing. It was a bad bite, it immediately swelled up and I had an imprint of all of her teeth on my arm. The canine teeth came very close to puncturing the skin and I had the nastiest bruise that lasted about 6 weeks before it went away. When my friend saw the damage that had been done she felt bad, but kind of brushed it off like "well, they are just little dogs, what can I do". I told her that she needed to do something ASAP because those dogs were dangerous and what would she do if they had attacked a child like that. 

It's especially frustrating to me because my dogs have some pit in them and if they did anything close to that it would be big trouble. I think that's why I've taken Penny randomly barking at men so seriously because I don't ever want it to turn into a bad situation.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

A lot of times, people get small dogs b/c they're basically small people themselves and are utterly clueless concerning interpersonal graces the rest of us seem to do automatically. Small dogs are as easy to train as big ones, so there's really only that explanation to account for the lack of awareness of ones responsibilities.

Here's what I'd do: I'd go the police dept, and file an official complaint...you and your beloved Vizzy were attacked, after all...and this could easily have happened to a small child....and let the PD take care of it. Nothing gets a boors attention than actual accountability to those with some real authority.


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

Here's a double standard for you:

My in-laws have a new neighbor that moved in next door to them. They have a Pomeranian and a Daschund. They keep them outside on their balcony and they bark at EVERYTHING. It really grates your nerves! Police were called, but they couldn't do anything about it. However, my sister-in-law who lives a few blocks down were told if they didn't stop their Weimer from barking, they would be fined. HUH? ??? Granted, the Weimer would howl at sirens a lot, but they tried to make sure she was inside if she started howling. These neighbors with the small dogs, they surely don't care and leave their dogs outside ALL DAY. I guess they can't handle the incessant barking so everyone else has to deal with them. :

Redrover, that's somewhat unusual behavior for a Cavalier. I own a Cavalier and have been around many. I haven't known any to be aggressive in any way. Wonder what's going on with that? It's just not like that breed at all so just seems like there's something else going on.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I can understand you frustration and kudos cause you have much more restrainted then I do. "Your where would you like him" comment would have been "I just punted your little **** over there!"

I hope your boy is ok and don't ever be scared to be firm someone elsed dog to save your own especially if they are not! 

Jrod


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

redrover said:


> I call it "Stupid Owner with Little Dog Syndrome".
> 
> People with small dogs let their dogs get away with everything, while a larger dog would not be allowed to get away with it.


I completely agree with that statement and it drives me nuts! I have always had big dogs my entire life and there were always many cases of this double standard. 

Once when I was younger the family was out for a casual walk in the neighborhood with our German Sheppard (who was on a leash) when all of a sudden a little dog (I think it was a Maltese or something similar) came darting down the sidewalk barking up a storm and lunged at my dog jumping all over him and nipping. So our dog Rocky growled at him to get the dog to back off. The owner of the dog had made her way to us at this point and started freaking out saying that our dog was going to bite her dog and that we shouldn't bring our dog out if he's vicious etc (which was the farthest thing from the truth as Rocky was the biggest softy ever). My dad then pointed out that perhaps she should take a look at her own dog who was A-off leash in a busy neighborhood and B-lacked any and all manners and actually came at Rocky out of nowhere and was the one being the aggressor. She proceeded to yell at us and threatened to call the humane society. Ridiculous!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

A little while back, a family was at our local park picnicking with 3 chihuahuas off leash. A bigger dog, pit bull mix and his owner came walking by on a leash. One of the chihuahuas ran up to it snarling and barking and the bigger dog killed it. The whole family left. It was very sad, but they were in the wrong as they had their dog off leash (illegally) and didn't control the situation. 

Oso gets scared of the little dogs barking at him and puts his tail between his legs and shuts down. I have seen so many owners just laugh at their dog, while my dog cowers. Grrr. If I get the opportunity, I tell them the above story. I then act concerned for the safety of their dog and ask if they are planning on taking him/her for training anytime soon. 

I bring condensed air with me to dog parks and on walks, it seems to be very effective if sprayed before an actual bite/attack happens, such as when the other dog becomes vocal or approaches.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Rapunzel said:


> Redrover, that's somewhat unusual behavior for a Cavalier. I own a Cavalier and have been around many. I haven't known any to be aggressive in any way. Wonder what's going on with that? It's just not like that breed at all so just seems like there's something else going on.


It was unusual behavior, even for him. They've previously eaten out of the same bowl together (always him budging up into jasper's bowl, and Jasper just sits back and waits). It's the first he's done it in the year they've known each other. I will say that the dog almost never interacts with other dogs, except to bark at them across each others' yards, and occasionally when they go to the in-laws' farm where there is an old yellow lab. And he's spoiled absolutely rotten, is allowed to get away with pretty much everything, and is just in general kind of obnoxious (not his fault--his owners should do better). I'm not sure if it's just a combination of poor socialization (especially regarding sharing space and sharing food/toys) and overly permissible owners or what, but it was very surprising.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks to all the well wishes!! I'm glad to see I'm not alone!

Burt is fine, but he was out of sorts for the rest of the evening, which is understandable. He's really a soft soul and doesn't like that kind of confrontation. He didn't even want to eat his dinner, which made me doubly mad. 

JRod - Trust me ... that's EXACTLY what I wanted to do with it, especially with my finger bleeding all over the little bugger, but honestly I was more mad at the owner. I truly hate the double standard that everyone here has expressed so well. There is no way that a larger dog would be able to get away with acting like that in society - and it just isn't fair. A small dog can cause a LOT of damage if it's not trained, and it's NOT cute.


----------

